# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Ons verhaal,raiza en mijn verhaal

## witkop

Hier ga ik jullie een verhaal vertellen,een verhaal wat soms opgewekt,en soms droevig is,een verhaal van vallen,opstaan,hoop en wanhoop

Persoonlijk verhaal: Raiza,mijn lieverd

Hoe het allemaal begon....
Begin maart begon onze hond Raiza een beetje te snurken,wij lachten hier om
Echter snel verging ons dat lachen,als ze op haar linkerzij ging liggen was het alsof haar neus volliep
Wij dachten aan een verkoudheid
Na een week begon ons duidelijk te worden dat er toch meer aan de hand was en begon onze zoektocht,in het begin nog niet angstig
We kregen een neusspray voor haar met antibiotica,ondertussen was er een foto gemaakt en een swab uit haar neus genomen
Onze dierenarts had al meteen zoiets,als dit langer duurt moet ze naar een kno arts voor honden
Uit de swab kwam een bacterie,eigenlijk jouchten we daar een beetje om,want dat zou met medicijnen te genezen zijn
Dus dit was het minst erge wat het zou kunnen zijn

Dus ze kreeg ab spuiten,2 maal van onze eigen dierenarts

En ja,het werd iets minder
Tot het plotseling zelfs erger werd
Alle lof trouwens nog altijd voor onze dierenarts,want het vervolg had hij ook niet kunnen voorspellen
Plotseling werd het zo erg dat ze zelfs rechtop moest gaan zitten,of zich moest omdraaien,want ja,op haar rechterzij had ze nergens last van

In overleg met onze dierenarts hebben we besloten voor een 2 e opinie te gaan
Daar werden ontstekingsremmers en nog een ab kuur gegeven

En ja,ook dat hielp,voor eventjes

Maar het bleef niet helpen
Dus weer een nieuwe foto,waarop een flinke sluiering in haar neus te zien was,en weer een swab,daar kwam weer een bacterie uit,echter,een bacterie die daar absoluut niet thuis hoorde,er moest meer aan de hand zijn,dus eerst antibiotica die deze bacterie aan zou pakken
Deze dierenarts stelde voor om naar een andere te gaan die haar neus van binnen goed kon onderzoeken,echter,het was vakantie tijd,want ja,de oorzaak moest worden aangepakt

Dus stelde deze arts voor haar neus te spoelen,hij verwachte dat er iets inzat,een graspriet of zo,en met geluk,dat hij die kon wegspoelen

Dat was 3 juli toen hij dit deed
Maar bij die spoeling kwamen er dus twee stukken weefsel mee van ca 3 cm
Die werden opgestuurd naar de patoloog
En toen?
Ja die uitslag hakte er in,onze raiza had een kwaadaardige tumor

----------


## witkop

Ja die uitslag hakte er in,onze raiza had een kwaadaardige tumor
Maar door het spoelen had ze nergens meer last van
Ze heeft een tumor die kwaadaardig is,zich echter gedraagt als een goedaardige,hij groeit heel erg traag en zaait niet uit

Maar we moesten wel iets gaan doen
We hadden 4 opties,niets doen,dan haalde ze het einde van het jaar niet,naar utrecht om te bestralen,3 weken lang opgenomen worden van maandag tot en met vrijdag,elke dag narcose,elke dag bestralen,maar wie onze hond kent,die weet dat dit geen optie is
Opereren,wat de da echt afraadde,de ingreep zou te groot zijn,met wat pech zouden ze te diep moeten gaan,of chemo

Wij hebben voor chemo gekozen
En 16 juli was het zover,ik moest beginnen haar om de andere dag chemo te geven
Wat gaat dat tegen je gevoel in,zeer zeker omdat ze niet veel last meer had
Maar ik had gewoon geen andere keuze

De chemo tabletjes sloegen in onze ogen heel erg goed aan,we hoorden helemaal niets meer,wij waren heel erg opgelucht,en belden de da heel blij op,in de hoop dat de infusen niet nodig zouden zijn

Maar onze dierenartsen legde ons uit dat het toch verstandiger zou zijn ook de infusen te geven,wij kunnen tenslotte niet binnen in haar neus kijken,en een en een is in dit geval drie

Ik heb er enorm tegen op gekeken,ongelofelijk
Maar dankzij beide dierenartsen,ook degene waar we met het verhaal ooit begonnen zijn,hebben ons zeer goed begleid,ik kan altijd bellen met vragen of als ik me zorgen maak

Goed,gisteren het eerste infuus
Geweldig zoals we daar begleid werden
Voor het infuus moesten we andere tabletjes geven,die ochtend zeg maar,tegen eventuele misselijkheid

Gisteren was er niet veel an haar te merken,ja,sinds de chemo loopt ze wat kreupel,sinds de start van de tabletjes,maar het is niet extreem erg
Vandaag moest ik de dierenarts bellen hoe het ging,en vrijdag moet ik dat weer
Onze bikkel is vermoeider,daarbij ook nog eens de temperatuut van 30 graden
Onze bikkel wilde niet eten,het grootste gedeelte van de dag,tot zo rond 15 uur,tot die tijd nam ze wel lekkernijtjes,maar geen voer
En toen ineens,wij aten goulash,stond onze bikkel ernaast,dat wilde ze ook wel
Hoewel ze dit normaal niet zou krijgen,heeft ze nu wel wat gehad,en een eetlepel over haar vlees,en hoppa,ook dat ging naar binnen
Sinds ze gegeten heeft twinkelen haar ogen weer,loopt ze weer achter ons aan en is ze weer heerlijk alert

Een flink compliment trouwens ook voor de dierenarts die normaal onze bikkel behandeld,hij belt regelmatig om te horen hoe het gaat,hij leeft erg mee

We hebben 2 top dierenartsen,en ja,het is duur allemaal,maar onze bikkel is elke cent waard,en ja,beide artsen geven me het gevoel dat we samen het gevecht aangaan,dan we er niet alleen voor staan,natuurlijk kunnen ze niet zeggen hoeveel kans op genezing er is
Maar het gevecht is nog lang niet verloren,we gaan ervoor

Onze bikkel moet 6 infusen,eigenlijk zou het het beste zijn als er na 3 keer een mri of ct scan gemaakt kon worden,maar helaas,in zuid limburg is dat nog niet mogelijk
Dus het zal waarschijnlijk weer een foto worden
Want om met een hond die onder narcose is geweest van utrecht naar zuid limburg te rijden,dat is geen doen
Of erheen rijden met een hond die nuchter moet blijven,dat is geen doen

----------


## witkop

En nu hebben we dag 2 gehad na het infuuus
Vandaag was een slechtere dag,ze was ziek,haar buik rommelde en ze had buikkrampen
Maar uiteindelijk ging dit ook weer over na een buscopan,ze heeft gegeten
Ze blijft opgewekt en geniet van het leven,alhoewel,eerder van het water,mevrouw heeft gezwommen vanmorgen in de geulle,en ze is nog twee keer de vijver ingedoken
We houden goede hoop dat ze het gaat redden,onze kanjer komt er wel
Uiteindelijk heeft ze gegeten,maar brokken?
Nee dat niet,maar wel kibbeling,die ik dus prompt ben gaan bijkopen
Ze bleek trouwens gewoon weer een soort darmkoliekje te hebben,en ja,dat heeft ze af en toe,daarom werkte de buscopan.dat heeft ze ook af en toe zonder dat ze chemo heeft
Tel hier nog de warmte bij,logisch dat ze minder eet

----------


## witkop

Dag 3 na het eerste infuus

Dit was een dag met een gouden randje,voor ons en voor onze bikkel
Ja akkoord,vanmorgen toen we de slaapkamer af wilde komen wilde ze terug toen ze haar neus buiten de slaapkamer stak
Maar zou niet iedereen dat willen als je van een heerlijk koele kamer met airco het leiwarme trappenhuis inloopt?

We kwamen beneden en daar ging ze eerst eens lekker drinken,alsof er boven geen water staat,maar ja,dat staat natuurlijk wel al de hele nacht
Daarna even met haar uit,en toen we terugkwamen ging ze meteen maar ontbijten,met smaak

2 uurtjes later nog maar even naar de vijver geweest,daar heeft ze heerlijk ingeplonst,het genieten kon je zo van haar snoetje afscheppen
En verassing,vrouwtje had nog kibbeling over
Maar waarom krijg ik nu niet die hele zak kibbeling zag je haar bijna denken
Maar ja,we waren nog een vriend tegen gekomen buiten,en daar had ze zich ook al een snee brood gaan halen

En het blijft niet sneeuwen tenslotte

Ze heeft heerlijk vrolijk achter me aangelopen
Ja,ze is iets sneller moe,maar wie niet met dit weer?

Paar uurtjes later dan nog maar eens een stukje met het baasje gaan lopen,en leuk,die kwam langs het riviertje de geulle,daar kun je zo heerlijk van boven af inspringen,voor al leuk als je nog een andere hond zo gek krijgt dat hij er ook in springt
Toen raiza thuis kwam stond er weer vlees en een kommetje melk,want ja,ze mag niet afvallen met de chemo,voor haar ras is ze al een slanke dame met net geen 23 kilo

Daarna gingen vrouwtje en baasje eten,en natuurlijk krijg ik dan ook nog wat,stuk brood,en stk kibbeling weer,lekker vind ze dat toch

De hele dag is ze actief geweest,tot uiteindelijk het te warm ook voor haar werd

Vanavond heeft ze zich nog wat brokken gegeten,die heeft ze trouwens altijd staan,en natuurlijk nog 2 lekkere kauwstaafjes

Morgen beginnen we weer met de chemo tabletjes om de andere dag
De dierenarts zei aan de telefoon dat ze het goed deed,geen diaree en niet braken

Kortom een dag met een gouden randje
Ook horen we haar neus niet meer vollopen
Ondertussen is het geen hoop meer,maar een beetje het gevoel van,we gaan dit samen tot een goed einde brengen

Raiza,je bent een topper
Dinsdag weer naar de dierenarts bellen,en dan komt de derde en laatste soort medicijn erbij
De tabletjes worden niet tegelijk met de infusen gegeven

----------


## witkop

Dag 4 na het eerste infuus van onze schat

Onze bikkel doet het goed
Vandaag heeft ze dan wel niet haar vlees helemaal opgegeten,maar dat komt omdat ze slimmer is als haar vrouwtje,genoeg is genoeg denkt ze
Tja,je kunt ook te veel geven he?
Ze is nu weer aan de chemo tabletten,en ik heb het gevoel dat die haar vermoeider maken als het infuus
Maar ja,het is natuurlijk toch vergif waar we mee bezig zijn

En ze doet het goed 
Ze is vrolijk,wil graag wandelen,wil graag knuffelen
Uiteindelijk op een dag eet ze toch genoeg

Als ze de koelkast hoort opengaan komt ze aangelopen,dus eigenlijk is het allemaal goed nieuws

Als alles goed blijft gaan,dan zal ze dinsdag of woensdag wel de ontstekingsremmers erbij moeten gaan slikken denk ik

Ik blijf erbij dat we twee geweldige dierenarts hebben

Soms zou ik de tijd vooruit willen duwen,zodat ze van de chemo af kan
Soms zou ik de tijd willen stoppen,omdat niemand me kan zeggen of de chemo haar gaat genezen

Ik weet best dat de tumor op dit moment nog groeit,want we zijn nog maar net met de chemo bezig

Kortom,ik zelf ben meer een troep als raiza,raiza leeft gewoon in het moment
Maar we gaan gewoon door,samen
En we gaan winnen samen,met ons drietjes

----------


## witkop

Dag 5 na het eerste infuus

Raiza heeft weer een goede dag gehad,goed gegeten,gespeeld,gerend en gezwommen
Alleen kon ze niet de geulle in,die stroomde veel te hard
Dus is ze in de vijver gaan zwemmen na een flinke wandeling

Morgen weer chemo tabletjes
En dan is er al weer bijna een week om na haar eerste infuus
De tijd vliegt soms

Maar nog altijd horen we helemaal niets aan haar neus
We gaan deze strijd winnen,we komen er wel

----------


## witkop

En dag 6 is om na het eerste infuus
Morgen de dierenarts bellen of we met de derde medicijn mogen beginnen
Tjee,de eerste week is al bijna om na het eerste infuus
Dan gaan we al weer hard op weg naar het volgende infuus
Week 2 van de chemokuren is al om,want met de tabletjes zijn we eerder begonnen

De tijd vliegt soms
En nog altijd horen we haar neus niet
Hoe je van stilte kunt genieten

Natuurlijk is er wel iets te merken aan haar dat ze chemo krijgt,maar dat is minimaal
Zo minimaal dat je je kunt afvragen of ik het me niet inbeeld,ze is wat sneller moe volgens mij

Maar daar blijft het ook bij
Ze eet goed,ze geniet van het leven,haar ogen twinkelen
Als we wakker worden,elke morgen,komt ze heerlijk over me heen liggen om te knuffelen
Dan kun je het met een schep van haar snoetje afscheppen

Als ze lang op een plek ligt,en ze staat op,dan die eerste paar passen,ja,die gaan even moeilijk,maar na die eerste paar passen loopt ze heel goed
Of dit een bijwerking is?

Raiza had al startpropleempjes,dus wie zal het zeggen?
Dit is echt alleen als ze heel erg lang heeft stilgelegen

Ik krijg steeds meer hoop dat we er op tijd bij zijn geweest
We komen die weken wel door,nog 5 infusen

----------


## witkop

n dit was dag 7 na het eerste infuus
Ze stond me vanmorgen toch met een energie op,ze was zo onnoemlijk vrolijk de hele dag
Overbuurvrouw werd zo vrolijk begroet dat het haar opviel
Haar staart vloog er bijna af door het kwispelen
Weer een goede dag dus
Alleen blijft het vreemd dat ze haar hondenvlees niet helemaal meer op eet
Dat is ook het enige,ze verkiest momenteel brokken boven vlees
Hondenkoekjes,brokken,echt alles gaat er met smaak in,maar het vlees,ja ze eet het wel,maar niet helemaal op
Ze laat het laatste beetje staan,loopt naar de bak met brokken en gaat daar smakelijk van staan te eten
Je vraagt je af of haar smaak soms iets is veranderd
Vanmiddag met de dierenarts gebeld,en we mochten met het derde medicijn beginnen,de ontstekingsremmer
Vanavond heeft ze gebraakt,daar raken we niet van in paniek,raiza braakt nu eenmaal snel
Wel moeten we even er op letten,als dat eenmalig is,dan is het zo,maar als dat dagelijks begint zal ik toch moeten bellen
De volgende afspraak voor een infuus staat ook,13 augustus
Ik heb alleen vergeten te vragen hoelang van te voren dat we moeten stoppen met de chemotabletjes
Ach ja,ik ben en blijf een blondje he?
Na het braken ging mevrouw lekker staan te eten
En ik?
Ik heb haar dekentje in de was gegooid op 60 graden
En ja,ik heb alles opgeruimd met netjes zoals het hoort handschoenen aan
Raiza krijgt trouwens ook al lang dagelijks melk voor haar maag
Daar is ze nu plotseling ook niet meer razend gek op,hij gaat wel op hoor
Maar haar voorkeur gaat nu uit naar kwark
Wel volle,halfvolle of magere melk of kwark?
Daar trekt ze haar neus voor op,ze is helemaal niet verwend hoor
Vreemd einde van een dag waarin ze zo kwiek was,ze maakt helemaal geen zieke indruk
Integendeel
Ik vraag me wel soms af hoeveel procent kans we eigenlijk hebben op genezing
En ja,ik begrijp de dierenarts best dat hij geen kansen zegt,want er zullen altijd mensen zijn die hem hier op vast pinnen
En als het leven je een ding niet geeft,dan zijn het garanties toch?

----------


## witkop

En we zitten al weer op dag 8 na het eerste infuus
Vandaag was raiza weer heel opgewekt en vrolijk,ze eet goed,staat al voor je als ze de riem hoort
Heerlijk
Vanavond hoorde ik een zacht piepje in haar neus,maar dat is toch anders,ik denk dat ze snurkte
Ze heeft ook niet gebraakt,dus dat was gewoon toeval

Ik ben met een vriendin weg geweest,en al die tijd heeft ze pin gehouden voor de deur,lief heeft de deur dicht gedaan,want anders lag ze in die gloeiende zon buiten op me te wachten

Nog even en ik moet inplaats van zoveel dagen na het eerste infuus beginnen te schrijven,zoveel dagen voor het tweede infuus

Morgen krijgt ze weer haar lievelingskostje,vis
Want ja,er is maar een dag per week een visboer in het dorp

----------


## witkop

En we zitten al weer op dag 9 na het eerste infuus
Nog altijd gaat het goed met onze raiza
Heel goed
Nog altijd eet ze haar vlees niet gretig op,maar haar brokken wel
En ze begint ook minder problemen te krijgen met opstaan
Ze zakt niet meer elke keer bij de eerste pas bijna door haar heup,het is echt beter aan het gaan daarmee
Morgen ga ik eens een ander merk vlees proberen,je weet maar nooit toch?
Niet geschoten is toch altijd mis?
Ik ben trots op mijn toppertje
Ze is weer lekker in het bos geweest,is de vijver weer ingedoken
Tja,het is een echte waterrat,ze is dol op zwemmen
Ze is vrolijk en heerlijk speels

----------


## witkop

En dit is alweer dag 10 na het eerste infuus,bijna op de helft tussen 2 infusen in
Inderdaad,ander vlees werkte,dat vloog er in
Vandaag zijn de tabletjes aangekomen per post die ze moet slikken voor een infuus

Ik heb meteen de dierenarts gebeld,want dit zou voor 16 keer zijn
En eerlijk gezegd,zouden zelfs wij dit niet trekken als het zo vaak zou moeten
We houden zielsveel van raiza,maar iedereen heeft een financiele grens

Maar gelukkig had dit een andere reden,het was de kleinste hoeveelheid waarin ze verkocht worden

Het was weer een goede dag met haar
Ze is zo enorm vrolijk,ze moet toch meer last gehad hebben als dat we wisten
Het lijkt soms wel een andere hond

Maar dit is dus waarschijnlijk sluipenderwijs begonnen bij haar
Ik vraag me af of die chemo al zo snel kan werken?

Tegen het einde van de chemo heeft ze zoveel van dat spul gehad dat ze volgens mij bijna licht kan geven
De ontstekingsremmer doet haar schijnbaar ook echt goed,ze begint steeds wat beter op te staan

We proberen elke dag met een gouden randje als een geschenk te zien

----------


## witkop

Dag 11 na het eerste infuus
Raiza is vrolijk,opgewekt en speels
Maar vlees eten?
Ook dat andere vlees trapte ze eigenlijk maar een keer echt in,in de loop van de dag is het ver opgegaan,maar ze kiest liever voor brokken

Vanavond hoorden we wel een piep in haar neus als ze op haar linkerkant lag,niet voortdurend,en ze hoefde ook niet te gaan rechtzitten

Natuurlijk,het is lang zo erg niet als toen we het medische verhaal instapten met haar
Maar ook wat toen met haar neusje aan de hand was,dat hoorde je ook alleen als ze op haar linkerzij lag
Of zijn we nu zo een soort overbezorgde ouders?

Ik meende dit al eerder deze week heel af en toe te horen,maar lief hoorde toen niks
Nu hoorden we het beiden duidelijk

Zijn we overbezorgd?
Of hebben we te vroeg en te snel te veel verwacht?

Ik zou soms wel in de toekomst willen kunnen kijken
Maar van de andere kant ook weer niet

Heel dubbel allemaal
Maar we gaan door op de ingeslagen weg
Samen met onze bikkel

----------


## witkop

Dag 12 na het eerste infuus
Het leek weer of ze speed gehad had,zo tot een uur of 1
Daarna was ze uitgeteld
Maar tot die tijd?
Een en al levensvreugde
Ze ging zelfs op een bot kauwen,dat heb ik haar al jaren niet meer zien doen
Het eten blijft het zelfde,alles vliegt er in,behalve haar vlees,vreemd

We hebben 2 keer een piepje gehoord met ademen in haar neus
Niet vaker

Ik vraag me wel af wat er aan de hand is in hondenland
Een van haar vriendjes,ook 7 jaar,heeft ook kanker
Uitgezaaid,die krijgt alleen maar morfine voor de pijn
Verder niet,hij zou het einde van het jaar niet halen

Zijn vrouwtje is oncologe

Wij hebben tenminste nog een kans,dat arme dier niet

Over 8 dagen krijgt raiza haar tweede infuus alweer
De tijd vliegt heel hard voorbij

Het is een heerlijk deel van ons gezin
Ze is onze makker

----------


## witkop

En we zijn weer een dag verder
Het gaat nog altijd heel goed
Ik moet alleen nog even bellen of ik voor het infuus de ontstekingsremmer moet stoppen
Ze eet nog altijd goed,ze drinkt,speelt en geniet,gelukkig
Ze geniet van het leven
Alleen die heup van haar,lijkt me toch van de medicijnen te zijn,maar gelukkig is dit alleen maar de eerste 5 stappen,nog 7 dagen voor infuus 2

----------


## witkop

Komende maandag infuus 2 dus
De tijd vliegt
Vandaag had onze bikkel een mindere dag
Ze heeft niet erg veel gegeten,maar dat kan wel eens toch?
Maar vanmorgen was het wel even schrikken toen ik plotseling onder raiza haar neus een aantal bloeddruppels zag liggen,het was gelukkig heel snel voorbij,het waren maar een paar dikke druppels
Later zag ik dat er ook een een paar druppels op de trap lagen,die waren dus van te voren ook al gevallen

Tjee,is dit nu een goed of een slecht teken?
Of maken we ons te snel zorgen?
Wie het weet mag het zeggen

We gaan door met onze bikkel

----------


## witkop

Vandaag is donderdag 9 augustus
En onze raiza had weer een bloedneus vanmorgen,het duurt echt maar een of twee minuten
Paar dikke druppels,en dat is het
Dierenarts had al contact opgenomen dat hij haar even wilde zien
Maar dat gaat echt niet lukken morgen
Ik ga ook even jullie vragen beantwoorden,want ik weet niet of ik het al gezegd heb,deze dagelijkse mail gaat ondertussen al naar over de 100 hondenbezitters en hondenliefhebbers
En dan ook nog na de twee dierenartsen

Ik begin maar met jullie vragen
Is chemo duur?
Ja,loeiduur,zelfs in die mate dat ik me kan voorstellen dat dit bijna niet op te brengen is
Het totaal plaatje van maart tot en met vandaag,niet alleen de chemo,maar ook de onderzoeken,om erachter te komen wat ze mankeert,en de nodige antibiotica,zit nu al dik over de 2000 euro

Vraag 2 was,helpt chemo en waarom zijn jullie hierin gestapt?
Nou,dat weten we niet of de chemo helpt
Waarom je hierin stapt?
Tja,je word overspoeld erdoor dat je lieve dier een tumor heeft
Welke optie moet je dan kiezen?
Je houd van je huisdier,en wilt het toch proberen,om haar zo lang mogelijk bij je te houden
En je gevoel gaat tegen je verstand in,verstandelijk weet je dat het niet slim is om dit te gaan doen,want je weet niet waar het schip financieel gaat stoppen,en of je je makker dan wel kunt behouden
Je hebt geen idee waar je aan begint,hoe ze er op reageert

Vraag 3 was of het verstandig is om dit te doen
Mijn antwoord is dat ik het eerlijk niet weet

Vraag 4 was wanneer stop je?

Tja,wanneer stop je,ene moment denk ik,nu,andere moment denk ik,nee even volhouden
Want je stopt je hond vol met vergif,en ook een hond die het goed verdraagt ga je het toch aan merken,als ik haar moeizaam overeind zie komen als ze wat lang heeft stil gelegen,dat doet me pijn
Als ik met haat buitenloop.en ze gaat na 200 meter liggen uit te rusten,dat doet me pijn

Maar als het tijd is voor de grote wandeling,dan komt ze vrolijk aan en wil ze mee,dan rent en speelt ze

Mijn advies aan iedereen met een jonge hond is wel
Sluit een verzekering af,denk nooit,zoiets gebeurt me niet,want je ziet het,het gebeurt je wel


Dan de laatste vraag door een aantal mensen gesteld met een dier met een kwaadaardige tumor,ja,deze dierenarts is goed,begaan met de mensen en de dieren,als je de keuze hebt,dan is hij een goede keuze

En nee,ik ga geen bedragen noemen per infuus
Want niet elke dier heeft dezelfde chemo nodig
Ook niet aan iemand persoonlijk of aan de telefoon,dat is onmogelijk,per dier,per chemo,per gewicht verschilt dat

----------


## witkop

Wat zat ik er gisteren even doorheen voor raiza
Maar nu,10 augustus,kijk ik er weer heel anders tegen aan
Ze heeft heel goed gegeten,ook haar vlees
Ze is de hele dag helder en vief geweest
Je hoort geen zuchtje meer uit haar neus
Ze lijkt ook minder moe,het lijkt wel of er een omslag heeft plaats gevonden
Vreemd,maar wel fijn

Ze is nog wel vermoeider als voor de chemo,maar toch lijkt het bijna een andere hond
We moeten wel even overleggen over dat opstaan,dat ze dan even een paar stappen kreupel loopt
Tjee,als we vandaag wel naar de dierenarts waren gegaan,tja,dan had hij niet veel aan haar gezien

Wat me niet meteen was opgevallen trouwens,bij die 2 keer dat ze aan paar druppels bloed uit haar rechterneusgat verloor was dat dit gebeurde als ze de trap afkwam,voor de rest nooit
De stokken bij het trappenlopen,zouden die er iets mee te maken hebben?

Je vraagt je van alles af
In elk geval was dit weer een dag met een gouden randje

----------


## witkop

Vandaag is alweer 11 augustus
Mijn god,somige dagen lijkt het wel of raiza speed heeft inplaats van chemo
Dan is ze bijna niet moe te krijgen,en vandaag was dus zo een dag,heerlijk
Nu ligt ze wel uitgeteld,heerlijk in haar mand te slapen
Vanmorgen vroeg wilde ze al zwemmen,half uur later is er een flink stuk met haar gewandeld,en heeft ze natuurlijk weer gezwommen
Daarna is ze nog mee naar de winkel geweest,en later is er nog een flink stuk met haar gelopen,en natuurlijk in deze temperatuur,heeft ze weer gezwommen

Ondertussen eet ze ook weer haar vlees op trouwens

Schreef ik gisteren nog dat ik dacht dat die bloedneusjes wat ze 2 keer gehad had,van het trappenlopen kwamen,ondertussen weet ik dat dit niet de reden is
Vanmorgen had ze het onder het wandelen met mijn lief

Ik heb het niet gezien,maar ik begreep dat het deze keer erger was
En de politie is onze grote vriend,er stopte een politieauto om te vragen of er gevochten was,en of er hulp nodig was,mijn lief heeft het uitgelegd,en toen vroegen de agenten bezorgd of het geen kwaad kon voor mijn lief,want zijn handen zaten ook onder het bloed

Raar dat dit altijd op de dagen is als ze de chemo tabletten krijgt,en altijd voor de tabletten,nooit erna

Het word tijd dat het maandag is,zodat we uitleg kunnen vragen
Zou het van de onstekingsremmer zijn?

Voor we met die begonnen had ze het niet,of is het toeval?

We hebben een paar zachte piepjes gehoord in haar neus
Maar geen vollopen zoals toen we dit traject ingingen

Maandag kunnen we overleggen met de dierenarts
Ze voelt zich in elk geval niet ziek,integendeel,ze is een energiebundel
En ze eet als een slootwerker

----------


## witkop

En het is al de dag voor infuus 2
Ze heeft weer een goede dag gehad,geen bloedneus,vol met energie
Geen rocheltje te horen in haar neus
Ze heeft heerlijk gezwommen weer,tja,het is nu eenmaal een waterratje
Hoe vaker hoe liever zwemmen

Ze heeft goed gegeten,ook haar vlees heeft ze opgegeten
Ben benieuwd wat de dierenarts morgen zegt
Ze is echt vrolijk en opgewekt

Onze bikkel doet het goed

----------


## witkop

Maandag 13 augustus alweer
Raiza heeft infuus 2 gehad,haar bloedwaardes waren goed
Na het infuus zijn we nog even een blokje om geweest,onderweg naar huis zijn we ook nog even gestopt bij een weiland

Nu op dit moment voelt ze zich niet echt lekker,maar dat lijkt me logisch,het is niet dat ze braakt of zo,maar heel erg rustig
We hebben samen met de dierenarts besloten om even te stoppen met de ontstekingsremmer,want een bloedneusje is niet het grootste probleem,maar je weet niet of ze dan ergens anders ook bloed,maag of zo

Natuurlijk mag ik altijd bellen,maar we hebben in elk geval 29 augustus een belafspraak staan,net de dag voor dat we 40 jaar getrouwd zijn

Ik denk ook dat we voor die mri gaan in terneuzen voor haar,dus jongens,wie woont er in zeeland,kunnen we een kopje doen

We hebben weer hele duidelijke uitleg ontvangen

Het infuus op zich ging goed op het moment dat ze op de grond mocht,op de tafel dat vind ze echt niks,dan moet je je goed hebben om haar vast te houden,logisch,dat is ze niet echt gewend

Ik vind het dan ook fijn dat dit mag,want vergeet niet,als er iets fout gaat moeten ze alles schoonmaken,voor hun veiligheid met die chemo,en op de tafel,ja,je maakt makkelijker een tafel schoon als een hele ruimte

Tjee,als er ook maar iets piept in huis,rennen wij al naar raiza,we zijn echt overbezorgd
Maar goed,morgen hoeft ze geen chemo,overmorgen beginnen we weer met de tabletten

We vechten voor onze bikkel,maar het zwaarste gevecht moet zij voeren

----------


## witkop

Dag 1 na het 2e infuus
Vandaag heeft ze het best moeilijk,ze heeft wel gegeten,maar ze is niet echt opgewekt
Het eten was vandaag omgedraaid,wel vlees,geen brokken
Ze smakt ook regelmatig,dus ik denk dat ze een beetje misselijk is
Haar ontlasting was zacht vanmorgen,dus opgeruimd met handschoenen aan
Maar ja,ze heeft ook wel de temperatuur tegen voor chemo
Ze heeft wel gezwommen vandaag
Maar ook maar een keertje gepoept,dus geen diarree
We hopen dat het morgen beter gaat
Ze wil best mee als je naar buiten gaat,maar toch,het kwieke is er even niet
Nu is het natuurlijk zo dat raiza nooit goed tegen de warmte kan
Dus,ik weet het niet
Maar we gaan samen door
Onze bikkel en wij,en morgen gaat het beter

----------


## witkop

Dag 2 na infuus 2
15 augustus alweer
De tijd vliegt
Vandaag had raiza het heel erg moeilijk,zo moeilijk dat ik op het punt stond Bert te bellen en te vragen of ik een dag later met de chemo pillen mocht beginnen,en voor ik bel??
Ze smakte ook,maar ze braakt niet en heeft ook geen diaree
Ze wilde helemaal niets eten,met kunst en vliegwerk kreeg ik er een primperid in
Ik moet toch maar eens vragen of ik de cerenia niet beter 3 dagen kan geven inplaats van een dag
Dit duurde echt tot een aantal uren
Als ik een cijfer had moeten geven voor haar levensvreugde was dat een 3 geweest
Gelukkig draaide het later weer bij,en ging ze weer eten en drinken
Het tweede deel van de dag was toch wel weer een 8
Dat ze niet de hele dag loopt te springen,dat is logisch,ze heeft het weer tenslotte ook tegen,deze enorme warmte
Vreemd eigenlijk,het eerste infuus heeft ze zo makkelijk doorstaan
Zou het na elk infuus moeilijker worden vraag ik me af
Maar ze heeft geen bloedneus meer gehad
Dat is goed nieuws

----------


## witkop

Donderdag 16 augustus
3 dagen na infuus 2
Bert,Bert,we moeten toch maar eens samen praten
Wat er in vredesnaam in die chemo pillen zit
Speed?
Ofwel,Raiza had een dag met een gouden randje
Ze heeft goed gegeten,voor haar doen zelfs veel,want raiza is nooit een grote eter geweest,ze was levendig en kwiek,ze genoot volop van haar leven
Deze dag was toch wel een 9 of een kleine 10

Ondanks de warmte,want ja,natuurlijk merken we wel dat ze het heel warm heeft,ze springt als ze even de kans krijgt de vijver in het park of de geulle in
Heerlijk om haar zo te zien genieten
En ja,later is ze uitgeteld,maar zij niet alleen,wij ook

Vreemd,als ik hier een zwembadje neer zet,wil de dame er niet in,heeft ze nooit gewild
Maar dat maakt niet uit,we gaan er wel even heen met haar
Buiten dat kreupel opstaan,en iets sneller moe,is er niets aan haar te merken
En dat sneller moe?
Dat wijt ik ook nog voor een flink deel aan de temperatuur

Nog altijd gelukkig geen bloedneus

Het gaat weer goed met onze bikkel
Op naar morgen,hopelijk ook een dag met een gouden rand

----------


## witkop

Vandaag is vrijdag 17 augustus
Dag 5 na infuus 2

Raiza danste met uitgaan,ze liep echt heel luchtvoetig en vrolijk
Je zou bijna zeggen dat ze straalde,ze kwam ook echt aangelopen,zo van,ha fijn,we gaan wandelen
Vanmiddag niet,maar ik denk dat geen enkele hond vanmiddag naar buiten wilde,tenminste geen hond die ik zag,ze sjokten allemaal maar wat
Het was een gouden dag vandaag
Cijfer?
Een 10 denk ik

Morgen verder,op naar nog meer gouden dagen

----------


## witkop

n het is alweer zaterdag,18 augustus
Dag 6 na infuus 2
Vanmorgen tijdens de wandeling danste raiza weer
Ze was zo blij wat vriendjes tegen te komen dat ze vergat dat ze de geulle in kon duiken
Tot mijn lief zei,wil je zwemmen,ja toen wilde ze natuurlijk wel

Ze heeft heel goed gegeten,en ja,de rest van de dag lag ze voor pampus,maar wij ook,dik over de 30 graden is niet niks tenslotte

Morgenvroeg word de wekker vroeger gezet,zodat lief wat meer met haar kan wandelen,want eerlijk gezegd,is dat niet te doen overdag,morgen word het nog warmer

Ze is vrolijk en opgewekt
Een dag met een diamanten rand,want hij was nog beter als die met goud

----------


## witkop

En het is alweer 17 augustus
Een week is alweer voorbij na infuus 2
Vanmorgen is lief extra vroeg met raiza gaan wandelen,want ja,het is anders niet te doen voor hem en haar
In maastricht is het nu nog 29 graden,en ik heb net gezocht op meerssen,daar is het nu nog 31,tja,we wonen in een kuil he?

Raiza ligt echt voor pampus,net als haar baasjes
Maar dit wijt ik echt niet aan de chemo hoor,maar aan de hitte
Ze eet goed,ze is in de ochtend vrolijk en opgewekt
Dus volgens mij is dit echt het weer
Morgen de wekker maar weer vroeg zetten

Ze wil overdag echt liever niet naar buiten
Maar dat kennen we van haar,het is altijd al een liefhebster van sneeuw en kou geweest

----------


## witkop

En het is alweer maandag 20 augustus
En ik word saai,gelukkig,het gaat goed met raiza
Het was inderdaad de warmte,vandaag wilde de dame dus vaker naar buiten,straatje om
En ja,ze heeft weer lekker gezwommen,haar vlees eet ze ook weer
Heerlijk,we gaan door,samen met onze bikkel
En ja,ze is iets vermoeider,maar niet veel
Ze danst weer buiten,we genieten ervan

----------


## witkop

En het is alweer 21 augustus
Het gaat nog altijd heel erg goed met raiza
Vanmorgen toen ze aan de wandeling begon was ze nog niet helemaal wakker,maar dat duurde niet lang
Mevrouw vond zelfs een wandeling vandaag niet genoeg,lief heeft nog een tweede wandeling met haar gemaakt

En nee,ze komt echt niet maar een keer buiten,maar er word normaal maar een grote wandeling gemaakt,maar natuurlijk komt ze vaker buiten

Ze eet als een slootwerker

Vanmiddag was ze ons zelfs aan het uitdagen met een grote bal om nog eens te spelen ook
Echt flink uitdagend

Het gaat goed,bikkel,we gaan winnen,onthou dat

----------


## witkop

Het is alweer 22 augustus
En het is alweer bijna halverwege de tijd voor infuus 3
Ze heeft goed gegeten vandaag,ze maakt geen zieke indruk,je hoort nog altijd gelukkig niets in haar neusje
Ook heeft ze geen bloedneus meer gehad

Maar mijn god,wat was ze traag vandaag
Vanmorgen bij de wandeling met lief al
Later ben ik met haar naar de blokker geweest,5 minuten lopen normaal

Maar op en terug heb ik met haar bijna 45 minuten gelopen

Als ze 2 slakken had moeten vangen had ze er geen een kunnen vangen
En ja,het was warm,zo een 23 of 24 graden
Maar toch,zo enorm traag?

Toen er iemand binnenkwam lag ze in de woonkamer naast de bank,normaal zou ze op springen en blaffen
Maar nee hoor,blaffen wel,maar opstaan?
Ho maar,dat kan ze ook liggend

Morgen is er weer een nieuwe dag
We gaan gewoon door

----------


## witkop

Het is al 23 augustus
Vandaag was weer een dag met een gouden randje
Grotendeels dan toch

Raiza was weer heel vief,vrolijk,en ze speelde weer,genoot weer van het leven

Vanavond ben ik wel geschrokken,want voor het eerst hoorde ik weer haar neusje
Lang niet zo erg als eerst,en het duurde ook maar een kwartiertje
Maar toch,ik schrok
Maar het is natuurlijk ook zo dat als er een kans zou zijn op genezing met 2 infusen,de dierenarts niet voor 6 gaat toch?

Het was een piep,net alsof er iets,klonk als een snotje,in haar neus zat
Ondertussen is het weer stil

Ze eet echt als een slootwerker trouwens

We gaan door samen met onze bikkel

----------


## witkop

Vandaag is vrijdag 24 augustus
Over een paar dagen zijn we 40 jaar getrouwd,de 30e,maar er is geenfeestje hoor
We zijn al heel hard onderweg naar infuus 3
Goed,onze raiza

Ze had een geweldige dag,ongelofelijk goed
Vanmorgen was lief een flink end maar haar gaan wandelen,zo een anderhalf uur
Toen ze terug kwamen en raiza had gegeten,maakte ze duidelijk dat ze nog eens wilde,nog eens een dikke anderhalf uur
Nou,toen dachten we dat ze echt wel uitgeteld zou zijn
Maar nee hoor,een paar uur later wilde ze weer,maar toen toch maar een kortere wandeling,want lief werd ook moe

Ze heeft gegeten als een slootwerker,we hebben geen piepje of rocheltje gehoord
Wel zijn we moeten vluchten,want de dame was wat winderig,en mijn god,die stinken toch

Vandaag ben ik al op zoek geweest naar informatie over een mri of ct scan
Of een ct scan ook voldoet moet ik met onze dierenarts overleggen

Ik wist niet eens dat dit ook bestond bij dieren
Mijn god,wat een prijsverschillen,van 1400 euro tot 400 euro
De uitleg die ik begrepen heb is dat het ervan afhangt of de tumor een neus of een hersentumor is of een ct scan voldoet

Ik heb contact gehad met Best,Antwerpen,Terneuzen , Aken en Merelbeke
En ik ben overal netjes te woord gestaan

En laten we nu even eerlijk zijn,je wilt de beste dierenarts voor je dier,en ik heb het geluk dat ik er daar zelfs 2 van heb,maar voor een scan?
Ik denk niet dat het daar zo veel voor uitmaakt of ze gespecialiseerd zijn in de behandeling van tumoren,maar wel of ze goed zijn in het maken van een scan

Er blijven er twee over,dat is Best en Aken
Want als we een gewone foto maken,dan zien we wel of de sluiering minder is,maar daar kun je de tumor zelf niet op zijn
Morgen hopen we op weer zo een dag als vandaag,hopen jullie allemaal mee?

----------


## witkop

Vandaag is het alweer 25 augustus
En vandaag had raiza echt duidelijk een mindere dag
Ze heeft wel alles gegeten,maar ze is helemaal niet tierig en vrolijk,ze ligt maar te liggen
Ze heeft wel normaal gewandeld,maar als ik het vergelijk met gisteren,lijkt het wel of het vandaag haar oudere zus is

Tja,ook deze dagen komen ten einde
Op naar morgen,hopelijk een betere dag
Ook zag ik dat ik de dierenarts eerder moet bellen als afgesproken,want de tabletjes van de chemo,de stukjes waar ze er 2 van krijgt,die zijn na maandag op,van de hele hebben we er wel nog
Duimen jullie allemaal mee dat ze morgen een betere dag heeft?

----------


## witkop

Goed,ik stop voor vanavond even,en wacht ook even af of jullie de rest willen lezen

----------


## witkop

Ik dacht dat dit verwijderd was?

----------


## witkop

We zijn nu een hele tijd verder
Een tijd tussen hoop en wanhoop
Ondertussen hebben we fotodynamische therapie gedaan,de tumor is 30% minder geworden
Maar we winnen dit gevecht niet echt

Ondertussen heeft ze atrose,en iets aan haar rug
Ondertussen weten we dat ze geen uitzaaiingen heeft
Maar weten we het niet meer

We gaan van het ene naar het andere probleem,in een razend tempo
En we beginnen ons af te vragen,heel voorzichtig,of we nog wel door moeten gaan
Maar we willen onze makker niet kwijt

De kosten?
Ongeveer een slintenieuwe auto op een jaar

----------

